# I No Longer Have Social Anxiety (Nardil)



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

About one week ago, my social anxiety completely diminished thanks to the drug Nardil. To the people who are doubtful about the severity of my social anxiety, I can assure you that it was quite extreme. My eyes would water and tear up if I made eye contact with anyone, there was a period when I couldn't even lift my head in public, and sometimes I would even have what I guess could be a called spastic convulsion of sorts. My anxiety would reach such high levels that my muscles and body would just twitch and spaz out, I probably looked like an epileptic on crack.

What's so strange about being on Nardil is that it has never felt like I was on a drug. I was never once under the impression that my brain chemistry was changing or I was gradually becoming different. Over the past few weeks, I began noticing small differences in my behavior that just gradually increased with time. I began speaking out in class, I struck up a conversation with a complete stranger at the mall, I talked to the cashier for a good 5 minutes after buying a shirt. When all of these things happened, I never gave them much thought at all, they just came seemingly natural to me and did not strike me as anything special. All these occurences were spread out though and didn't happen in the course of one day.

Last week though when at a bookstore, I was sitting in the poetry section reading some book I grabbed off the shelf when a very pretty girl began looking at the poetry books next to me. She made eye contact with me and I actually smiled back to her while making eye contact. Somehow, at the miraculous hands of god, I actually felt comfortable and normal in hitting on her. I just started making small talk to her about poets and had her giggling the whole time. When telling her goodbye and going to check out, she grabbed my shoulder and asked if she could give me her phone number.

When leaving the store, I knew something incredibly drastic had changed within me. I didn't feel different at all, but I knew I was. I should have been ecstatic and screaming throughout the parking lot about what had just happened, but I wasn't. I just felt happy and calm about it, as if I had done the same thing to a billion other girls my entire life. Looking back on my old neurotic self that day, I just couldn't relate or understand why I got so anxious socially.

This is all so strange, my entire life I have felt so debilitated and oppressed by this disorder, but as of this week I have finally become relieved of it. In the past when thinking about the day when I would overcome social anxiety, I thought I would cry and just breakdown on the floor with unmitigating joy when I overcame it. Instead strangely enough, I'm just totally nonchalant about the whole ordeal because of Nardil. I can't relate or understand how I used to feel before in social situations, the new confident happy me feels like the person I have always been. Everyday I feel normal and complete and as if this has always been how I was.

The only bad side effects Nardil has given me are insomnia and constipation. I'm countering the constipation with lots of fiber and the occasional laxative, so it's not really hindering my life in anyway. The insomnia is a pain in the butt though, but my doctor has prescribed me a sleep aid which makes the insomnia nonexistent now.

To anyone who is scared of taking this drug because of all the horror stories you may have heard, I can assure you that this drug is quite benign. I've been irresponsible with my eating habits a few times and eaten some things that were on the no no list and only had a very very minute spike in blood pressure. Maybe 5 points or whatever unit they ascribe to the numbers in blood pressure. I drink 5 cups of coffee a day, smoke a pack of cigarettes, drink 3 mountain dews, and haven't had anything remotely considered a hypertensive crisis. The chance of having one has been greatly exaggerated, while possible, it's not as easy as many make it sound. You have to either eat some very prohibited food items or just throw caution completely to the wind for it to happen.

I guess I'm done for the most part with this website. I think I'll stop by occasionally to ask for advice on how to deal with Nardil insomnia and other side effects, but I don't feel like I have much of a reason to post here anymore. 

I am actually going to hang out with some girls tomorrow. Imagine that, me the colonel, hanging out with girls just as friends. They are in my english class and are going to a Dali art exhibit tomorrow and they actually asked me to tag along. It's just absolutely crazy how quickly my life is changing. I can't understand why almost no one with social anxiety takes Nardil. It's the only drug that cures it, but all I see around me are people continuing to try the same old tested failures over and over.

I'm going to check up on this thread all throughout the week to answer any questions anyone here might have. 

Much Bests,
The Colonel


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

I need some nardil or something. But it looks like the only way I will get it is if someone commits me into a mental hospital.


----------



## dsf23j9j2dlm (Mar 22, 2008)

Do you plan on taking it for the rest of your life?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Is Nardil for everyones case of sa?


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

mrdrinkinglysol said:


> Do you plan on taking it for the rest of your life?


I hope I don't have to, but I definitely plan on taking it for the next 10 years or so.

I've missed out on so much in my youth because of social anxiety and I want to make the most out of my 20's while I still can.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Is Nardil for everyones case of sa?


From what I've read online, Nardil will either completely change your life or at the very least lessen your depression/anxiety.

I know we've had at least 4 posters on this website whose lives were completely changed by this drug. In the medication forum, I'm aware of 2 posters who are currently on Nardil and their social anxiety/depression seems to have lessened by about 50% because of the Nardil.

There's no reason for any person here to not at least try it.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

Faithless said:


> How many SSRI's do I have to try before getting this?


It depends completely on your doctor.

My doctor is very liberal with the medication he prescribes. The first time I met him and told him about my social anxiety, he was actually willing to prescribe me Xanax right then and there on the spot, haha.

I'd say for your average doctor though. They will want you to try out maybe 3-4 drugs before they consider Nardil.


----------



## 4_relief (Aug 17, 2008)

..


----------



## 4_relief (Aug 17, 2008)

..


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

colonelpoop, this is fantastic!!!! 
:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana
:banana :banana :banana :clap :clap :clap 
:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie 
:evil :evil :evil :evil :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay 
:yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay 
:hs :hs :hs 
you should have posted in the 'Triumphs over SA'. It's great to hear anxiety is not a problem for you any more. Your posts will be missed if you don't visit SAS.


----------



## dsf23j9j2dlm (Mar 22, 2008)

After doing some quick research, it definitely sounds like a promising drug, especially for social anxiety.

I'd definitely give it a try if it wasn't for the difficulty in getting a prescription for it. I don't even feel comfortable with telling a doctor about my anxiety and depression, much less insisting on a drug that he/she probably won't want to give me.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

4_relief said:


> i am new to this website, i have been on a number of different ssris, a couple antipsyc's,klonopin, and they diddnt do anything. i am seeing my doc again to get on nardil on sept 17, my only fear after hearing so many great things about this med is that the remission you get from it is euphoria and that passes and your left with nothing. is this true?


The first month on this drug, you are what is considered hypermanic (i could be wrong on the spelling and the correct term here), but in other words, you are very euphoric and filled with lots of energy. After 1-4 months, this hypermanic phase passes and you become just happy and confident instead of feeling like superman on crack.

Many people report that the drug stops working for them when this hypermanic phase passes, but they are confused and mistaken. Unfortunately for many of these people, they may even stop taking the drug altogether for thinking it no longer works and when they return to their original self they realize how big of a mistake they have made.

There are people who have been on nardil for 10 years up until this very day and have nothing but amazing things to say about it.

Everyone's body chemistry is different, but I think it is safe to say that this drug will make a positive impact on anyone who decides to take it. That impact may be great or it may be moderate, but I think everyone will benefit to some degree.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

Lachlan said:


> colonelpoop, this is fantastic!!!!
> :banana :banana :banana :clap :clap :clap
> :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie
> you should have posted in the 'Triumphs over SA'. It's great to hear anxiety is not a problem for you any more. Your posts will be missed if you don't visit SAS.


 :lol I'm glad my post made you go bananers.


----------



## 4_relief (Aug 17, 2008)

colonelpoop said:


> 4_relief said:
> 
> 
> > i am new to this website, i have been on a number of different ssris, a couple antipsyc's,klonopin, and they diddnt do anything. i am seeing my doc again to get on nardil on sept 17, my only fear after hearing so many great things about this med is that the remission you get from it is euphoria and that passes and your left with nothing. is this true?
> ...


thanks for the feed back, if you dont mind me asking can u you detail me what your symtpoms before taking nardil, how long youve been on it,if it is the U.K canadian or U.S and the difference its made. you dont have to answer but it will be appreciated.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

> thanks for the feed back, if you dont mind me asking can u you detail me what your symtpoms before taking nardil, how long youve been on it,if it is the U.K canadian or U.S and the difference its made. you dont have to answer but it will be appreciated.


Don't be silly man, I will answer every single question I get in this thread.

Before taking Nardil, I was very close to becoming a recluse. I only left the house when I pretty much had to, that meant going to school, work, etc. When not being faced with having to go somewhere, I spent most of my time by myself in my room.

I live in the states and I am pretty confident that I take American Nardil. All my prescriptions have a "Distributed by Pfizer" phrase on them.

I've been on Nardil for several months, gradually increasing my dosage with time. I have been on 60mg for a little over a month.


----------



## 4_relief (Aug 17, 2008)

awsome ..thanks


----------



## 4_relief (Aug 17, 2008)

colonelpoop said:


> > thanks for the feed back, if you dont mind me asking can u you detail me what your symtpoms before taking nardil, how long youve been on it,if it is the U.K canadian or U.S and the difference its made. you dont have to answer but it will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Don't be silly man, I will answer every single question I get in this thread.
> ...


----------



## 4_relief (Aug 17, 2008)

lol one last question for "colonolpoop" would you say that nardil has pretty much cured you from your social anxiety symptoms, or just reduced them to apoint and some times still do feel uncomfortable at times, also do you combine this med with any other med for SA... thanks again


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

> True. Follow-up question:
> 
> Do you recommend me taking this route and voluntarily becoming a guinea pig or, should I spend time seeking out a liberal doctor? Was there some convincing that had to be done on your part in order to get Nardil or did he/she offer it?
> 
> EDIT: I'm seriously interested in this because I've become a recluse.


I don't reccomend becoming a guinea pig.

Since I was 15, I have been prescribed to countless different SSRI's as well as Wellbutrin because that was all a doctor was willing to prescribe to me. In fact, those were all I knew of at the time too.

When I first heard about Nardil and became adamant in getting a prescription for it, I was determined to find a doctor who was willing to prescribe it to me on our first or second consultation. I have become absolutey fed up with the amount of bull and number of test trials that doctors put you through with their various meds. I wanted to find a doctor who was willing to take a chance with me and understood how I actually felt.

At the first consulation with my doctor (psychiatrist), when we sat down together in his room and I told him that I was there for social anxiety. He asked me after I finished talking which medications I had previously been on. I listed them all off and he began asking me about benzos and if I would be interested in giving those a try.

That's when I told him I would like to try Nardil. His first response was "What's Nardil?" and when I told him it was a MAOI he began laughing and had this look on his face that said "Oh sh*t, this is going to be interesting."

After he finished laughing, he looked at me and said, "why are you interested in an MAOI?"

That's when I gave him my story of sorts. I told him that I had been a life long social anxiety sufferer, tried every SSRI in the book, and had read nothing but glowing reports about Nardil online. Before I gave him a chance to speak, I told him every bit of information I knew about MAOI's. Their food & drug interactions, chance of hypertensive crisis, and side effects. I then told him that I was well aware of the risks that came with this drug and would even go as far to sign a waver that would prevent my doctor from being held accountable if anything were to happen to me while on it.

He then said, "I can see you have definitely done your homework on Nardil and are very knowledgeable about it. I haven't prescribed an MAOI in over 30 years, but in your case you seem like a good candidate considering you have tried so many SSRI's and are approaching this drug very responsibly. I believe that patients should definitely have some say in what medications they are prescribed. So.. I will prescribe you the Nardil."

I visited 4 different doctors when trying to get a prescription for this drug. This one being the 4th.

*When doctor shopping, you might want to consider a foreign doctor especially. Indian, perhaps Spanish. From my past experience and my fathers too, they have always been the most lenient when it came to prescribing meds.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

4_relief said:


> lol one last question for "colonolpoop" would you say that nardil has pretty much cured you from your social anxiety symptoms, or just reduced them to apoint and some times still do feel uncomfortable at times, also do you combine this med with any other med for SA... thanks again


My Nardil's efficacy actually continues to improve with each and every day if you can believe that. I still have yet to reach my peak or climax on this drug. I think that is partially because my doctor has been adjusting me to the medication so gradually over many months. I didn't jump into the deep end and start taking 75mg my first day like some people I have read of.

I'm only on 60mg too, if I start taking 75, who the hell knows how confident I will be, the idea even frightens me some, haha. There's actually been times where I am talking to people and I tell myself that I should probably stop talking or let them get a word in. I just can't help it, I LOVE to talk on my Nardil. I get so bored when I am not talking to someone.

To answer your question though. Occasionally, I might get a little shy depending on the circumstances. For example, in school a few days ago, my professor put us in groups to work on our next assignment. There's about 7 people in my group and the first day, I was a little shy, I could talk and everything, but I was not a social butterfly by any means. But now on the 3rd or 4th day, I'm chatting it up with everybody like we're good buddies.

Yesterday at school though, I walked by some big football player type and slapped his a** because it seemed funny at the time. I'm not even gay, I just thought it would be funny and I did it. That in itself should give you a good enough idea at how this drug makes you feel.

Not even your typical confident guy can go around slapping strangers butts, I guarantee it.

*I forgot to answer the last part of your question. I do not take any other drugs to help with my social anxiety. All I take is Nardil and a prescription sleep aid. If you manage to get prescribed to Nardil, please do yourself a favor and get a prescription for a good sleep aid when you begin taking 60mg. I didn't know the insomnia could be so bad on this drug and I went days hardly sleeping with each new day thinking that tonight would be the night where I fell asleep. But it never happened.

Melatonin is a non-prescription sleep aid though and can be gotten at your nearby Wal-Mart. It's pretty effective for a non-prescription drug and I highly reccomend it if you can't get the "good stuff" from your doctor. Melatonin might even be enough in itself to get you to sleep. I'm just such a light sleeper as it is that I need a lot of help getting a good night's rest.


----------



## 4_relief (Aug 17, 2008)

question for "colonelpoop": did you yourself get the initial 1 month euphoria "superman on crack" feeling lol, if you did how did u handle the comedown, did you question yourself if the medication had stopped working?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

How much does it cost?

Oh, and welcome back.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

> question for "colonelpoop": did you yourself get the initial 1 month euphoria "superman on crack" feeling lol, if you did how did u handle the comedown, did you question yourself if the medication had stopped working?


haha

well, my nardil just officially kicked in last week or so and its effectiveness continues to increase with each new day. thankfully I do not feel like superman on crack yet, but who knows how potent things will get say 2 weeks from now.

because I am taking this med so slowly and gradually, I think my body is adjusting to it very nice and accordingly. i don't think I will get cracked out, but only time can tell :lol


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> How much does it cost?
> 
> Oh, and welcome back.


With my insurance plan, I'm paying $30 for a months supply.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm gonna log out for the night.

I'll be back on tomorrow night and check up on this thread.


-Cheers everyone


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

Does nardil make you feel more connected and intimate to people too? I have great conversations yet not feel connected. And If you didn't have SA would you be like this or does Nardil do even more?


----------



## Dazzer1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Colonelpoop,

I'm sorry to hear that you will be posting less as I have always found your comments very insightful, (and funny :lol ) and your posts on Nardil were what recently made me decide to ask to be prescribed Nardil; I have been on it 18 days thus far and already have seen dramatic improvements in mood and Social anxiety.

I have been out of work since December 2007 because my social anxiety had become so bad and I ended up drinking every day at work to treat it. My SA had become so bad since leaving work that I barely left my house, became depressed, stopped talking to most people and the idea of a new job was inconceivable. However since taking Nardil, even for this relatively short amount of time, I have felt so much better that I have decided to go back to work and have an interview next Thursday for an Advertising Sales position (I used to to do media sales). I am still very nervous about this interview but the fact that I am prepared to do it anyway and confident about working without drinking shows just how much this has turned my life around.

The reason I am telling you this is because, if I hadn't read your stories of success with Nardil few weeks ago, I wouldn't have read into this drug and wouldn't have known to get prescribed it. So for the large part, I have you to thank for this.

:thanks 


Anyway I definitely have a few questions to ask you about your experience with Nardil so here goes:

1) How long have you been taking Nardil altogether?

2) When did you first notice a dramatic improvement in SA?

3) How long until you were fully confident in making eye contact with people while talking ie: when you could talk to people without eyes watering etc. (I used to get that)

4) I started at 60mg even though my doctor said 45mg (assuming that she would carry on with 60mg) but now she is saying that here in the UK she is not allowed to prescribe 60mg unless I am seeing a psychiatrist. If I do have to go down to 45mg for the time being, will I still feel the positive effects and continue to improve as you have?

5) Are you doing anything like CBT or therapy for SA? And are there any techniques you use in daily life that help with SA and help the progress with taking Nardil?

Thats all for now, I'm sure I have more questions but can't think at the moment, I look forward to hearing your replies. 

Thanks again.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

roverred said:


> Does nardil make you feel more connected and intimate to people too? I have great conversations yet not feel connected. And If you didn't have SA would you be like this or does Nardil do even more?


Nardil definitely makes me feel connected to people, I just absolutely love being around others and talking while on this med. In fact, I actually seek out conversation and interaction with people.

If I didn't have SA, I think I would be almost identical to the person I am now.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

> Anyway I definitely have a few questions to ask you about your experience with Nardil so here goes:
> 
> 1) How long have you been taking Nardil altogether?
> 
> ...


That's awesome that I got you hooked on the Nardil Dazzer. :lol

Our frustration forum is filled to the brim with hopeless individuals who think their lives have no future in store for them, our medication forum has nothing but post after post of people complaining about their medications. How many times can you honestly keep consoling people and telling them that everything is going to be ok? How many times have you read "I'm so sorry to hear that" on here.

It just got to a point that whenever I saw a sad, advice seeking post, that I would simply reply with the word Nardil. Not because I'm inconsiderate and unsympathetic, but because fluffy rainbow feel good replies do not cure this disorder. No matter how many times you tell someone that "everything is going to get better", it will not change a single thing.

We have so many people on this board offering advice and counseling others who ironically suffer from the same disorder that they are trying to cure in others. The truth of the matter is that we all have Social Anxiety because we don't know how to cure it.

As of this moment, medication such as Nardil or Parnate seem to be our only allies in this struggle. I try to be as sensible and realistic in my replies as much as possible. I want to see everyone on this board overcome their Social Anxiety one day because I believe everyone is entitled to at least being happy and feeling wanted. Taking a more active and realistic approach is the best way to achieve this in my opinion.

But on to your questions! Enough of my ranting...

1) How long have you been taking Nardil altogether?

I think about 3 months, maybe 4? I've only been on 60mg the past month though.

2) When did you first notice a dramatic improvement in SA?

Last week for sure. And I'm still continuing to improve with each new day.

3) How long until you were fully confident in making eye contact with people while talking ie: when you could talk to people without eyes watering etc. (I used to get that)

I've actually been able to make eye contact with people for the past 2 years, but their was a time when I couldn't. That is not to say though that a few months ago I made great eye contact with people. Often when looking at people, it could just become too overbearing and uncomfortable for me and I would have to look away. But, I could manage to look people in the eye. While maybe I didn't do it all that well, I could still do it.

4) I started at 60mg even though my doctor said 45mg (assuming that she would carry on with 60mg) but now she is saying that here in the UK she is not allowed to prescribe 60mg unless I am seeing a psychiatrist. If I do have to go down to 45mg for the time being, will I still feel the positive effects and continue to improve as you have?

I'm sorry to say, but 45mg will most likely not cut it. If you are being forced to go down to 45mg, you need to find a way to address this issue as quickly as possible.

5) Are you doing anything like CBT or therapy for SA? And are there any techniques you use in daily life that help with SA and help the progress with taking Nardil?

I think CBT is a sham personally. It doesn't address or solve the real underlying issues that lay at the cause of an individuals anxiety, it's simply a coping technique. Much like how it is reccomended people breathe into a paper bag if they experience an anxiety attack. I would very much compare CBT to breathing into a paper bag.

Paper bags don't cost nearly as much money though : )

As a Buddhist, I find that my practice and beliefs greatly add to the quality of my life. I don't look at Nardil as a permanent fix to my anxiety, but more so a temporary one. I'm a young man (20's) and I love girls, being social, having a good time, and all the other trappings that come with being a young man. I don't want to spend these years of my life suffering. I want to enjoy them and live them to their fullest.

In my spare time, I do read a lot of Buddhist, spiritual, and philosophical type literature. One day I hope to get and understand what this life is all about and be able to stop taking my medication. I've decided to not suffer and be miserable in my search for truth though, instead I've decided to do it doped up and happy on my Nardil.

-Cheers


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I gotta ask for this next time I see my psychiatrist. Did you have to change your diet?


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

akstylish said:


> I gotta ask for this next time I see my psychiatrist. Did you have to change your diet?


Some, but not much.

I no longer eat nuts, soy, certain cheeses, and sausage/pepperoni.

That's honestly about it. Instead of being risky about things though, I just stick to foods that I know are 100% safe and are healthy. I eat a lot of turkey, salad, vegetables, fruit, and milk based yogurt.

It's important to know that Nardil will slow down your metabolism, if you're one of those people who can eat a 3/4 pound hamburger, large fry, large soda, and a side of mcnuggets without gaining a pound, don't expect the same to happen on Nardil. You shouldn't be eating that sh*t in the first place though.

As long as you eat healthy and exercise you shouldn't gain any weight. I did gain 10 pounds the first month on the drug when my diet consisted of a lot of Taco Bell and soda, but as soon as I cut that out and began running 1 hour every day, my weight quickly returned to normal.


----------



## anxietyisstupid (Sep 1, 2008)

Nardil is a monoamine oxidase (MAO) inhibitor used to treat depression as well as anxiety or phobias mixed with depression. MAO is an enzyme responsible for breaking down certain neurotransmitters (chemical messengers) in the brain. By inhibiting MAO, Nardil helps restore more normal mood states. Unfortunately, MAO inhibitors such as Nardil also block MAO activity throughout the body, an action that can have serious, even fatal, side effects—especially if MAO inhibitors are combined with other foods or drugs containing a substance called tyramine.


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

It sounds like you made an incredible change. That's amazing man!

How come you have to take other medication before you can be prescribed this one?


----------



## chris87 (Jul 13, 2008)

Pharao said:


> It sounds like you made an incredible change. That's amazing man!
> 
> How come you have to take other medication before you can be prescribed this one?


My understanding (from what I've read on here) is that most doctors are not familiar with MAOIs. It's easier for them to give you an ostensibly "safer" SSRI. The ones that are familiar with them have a concern about a patient having an extremely adverse reaction (ie. deviating from the food guidelines).


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

thanx for letting me know.....

does nardil give you more energy? i find having anxiety to be really draining so im wondering if it makes you feel more energetic?


----------



## 4_relief (Aug 17, 2008)

does anyone have experience with aderall xr or a drug of its class for SAD/depression


----------



## 4_relief (Aug 17, 2008)

has anyone been on the "new nardil" here for atleast a year or 2?


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

anxietyisstupid said:


> Unfortunately, MAO inhibitors such as Nardil also block MAO activity throughout the body, an action that can have serious, even fatal, side effects-especially if MAO inhibitors are combined with other foods or drugs containing a substance called tyramine.


Yes. That's why I asked him if he changed the diet.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

> does nardil give you more energy? i find having anxiety to be really draining so im wondering if it makes you feel more energetic?


Yes, very much so.



> does anyone have experience with aderall xr or a drug of its class for SAD/depression


Our user noca has been taking adderall for depression. I personally don't reccomend adderall long term though as it causes brain damage.



> has anyone been on the "new nardil" here for atleast a year or 2?


We've had a few people on this board throughout the years who have been on the new nardil for a year or more, but I can only remember one posters name.

This guy:

viewtopic.php?f=51&t=73168&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

According to this site you cant drink beer? That's terrible LoL

http://www.healthsquare.com/newrx/nar1284.htm

Also I like this quote from that site in the what type of foods to avoid section....Avoid ->> "Spoiled or improperly stored meat, fish, or dairy products"

I'm so glad I'm not on Nardil now so I can enjoy my spoiled meat, fish and dairy products hahaha.


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

Did the change in yourself, and even how you might have viewed the world, depress you at first? I know that I've gotten to the point where any sort of change in my life just automatically depresses me. I'm working on it though..


----------



## shift (Aug 28, 2008)

Pharao said:


> According to this site you cant drink beer? That's terrible LoL
> 
> http://www.healthsquare.com/newrx/nar1284.htm
> 
> ...


Hell if giving up beer can cure my SA I'd do it without a second thought...


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

> According to this site you cant drink beer? That's terrible LoL


That's not true, you can very much so drink beer and I have the bar tabs to prove it :lol



> Did the change in yourself, and even how you might have viewed the world, depress you at first? I know that I've gotten to the point where any sort of change in my life just automatically depresses me. I'm working on it though..


You're looking at happiness from the perspective of depression.

Think about this, if you are happy, how could that depress you?

I can sympathize with what you are saying though. There was a time in my life where the idea of being happy actually bothered me because being depressed had become so ingrained into my sense of identity. I felt that if I became happy, I would almost lose my self in a sense.

There's nothing to worry about though.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

For all the guys on here who looked forward to eating that spoiled herring and cod, I hate to inform you, but it's true. Eating that could give you a massive migraine on Nardil.

I'll look into other spoiled/rotten animals that are safe to consume though for the users on here who just cannot live without that delicacy in their diet.


----------



## Dazzer1 (Jul 21, 2008)

colonelpoop said:


> For all the guys on here who looked forward to eating that spoiled herring and cod, I hate to inform you, but it's true. Eating that could give you a massive migraine on Nardil.
> 
> I'll look into other spoiled/rotten animals that are safe to consume though for the users on here who just cannot live without that delicacy in their diet.


And as for cheese, I eat a whole goodfellas extra cheese pizza to myself the other day. I thought it just contained Mozzarella (which is supposed to be ok,) but afterwards I read that it contained cheddar and a few other cheeses too. I was fine, not even a minor headache. Nothing.

And I too have drunk quite a few beers without negative effects. The guidelines are definitely not as scary as they make them sound.


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

shift said:


> Hell if giving up beer can cure my SA I'd do it without a second thought...


Beer is the cure for sa :yay


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

Pharao said:


> shift said:
> 
> 
> > Hell if giving up beer can cure my SA I'd do it without a second thought...
> ...


Screw the Nardil then! Jello Shots at my house tonight! Everyone's invited!


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

do you ever gain a tolerance to it? does it cause any sexual side effects? and can vegetarians take it?


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

This thread is exciting and depressing at the same time.

Exciting: so there seems to be an instant cure after all.
Depressing: should other forum sections be closed? I mean, it feels a bit, that exercising, eating healthy & doing CBT is a very long way compared to this.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

AndyLT said:


> Exciting: so there seems to be an instant cure after all.


Not for everyone though.


----------



## Julia08 (Jun 11, 2008)

is Nardil harder to get than Xanax??(i got xanax but didnt ask for Nardil yet) is it safe to take it longterm like for few years? (less dangerous&addictive than xanax?)


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Have you tried benzos? If so, how do they compare with Nardil?


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

heyubigrockstar said:


> do you ever gain a tolerance to it? does it cause any sexual side effects? and can vegetarians take it?


I've read a report or two where the users claimed that they built up a tolerance and the Nardil eventually stopped working, but for the overwhelming majority of people you will see results from the medication as long as you continue taking it.

Nardil is not vegetarian, it is made with dinosaurs.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is giving me hopes. I want to try this drug but am afraid I'd lose my security clearance for any "mental health" issue.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

Julia08 said:


> is Nardil harder to get than Xanax??(i got xanax but didnt ask for Nardil yet) is it safe to take it longterm like for few years? (less dangerous&addictive than xanax?)


Nardil does not physically harm your body or mind, it simply breaks down and disrupts an enzyme called MAO which is responsible for destroying your bodies feel good chemicals. Serotonin, dopamine, norepinephrine, etc.

So yes, it is very safe to take longterm, you could take it your entire life without having anything bad happen to you.

For me personally, Nardil would be easier to get than Xanax because Xanax is a narcotic with a high potential for abuse. That's not to say that Nardil is easy to get though, it is still difficult, but easier than Xanax in my opinion.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

X33 said:


> Have you tried benzos? If so, how do they compare with Nardil?


Honestly, I really do not like benzo's, I'll take one to fall asleep, but that's about it.

For a benzo to make me feel uninhibited it's going to come at a cost, me slurring my words, walking a little funny, seeming somewhat tipsy perhaps. That in itself is enough to make me more self-conscious and anxious.

How can you feel confident and calm when talking to someone if you appear a little tipsy?

Plus, benzos have this effect on me where they greatly suppress my emotions, I feel somewhat apathetic on them and I don't feel very enthusiastic or motivated when it comes to talking to others. I feel like I rather just space out than bother talking to people.

So yea, I don't really like Benzos and Nardil is absolutely nothing like them. Nardil does not give you the sense that you are ever on a drug.


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

shift said:


> Hell if giving up beer can cure my SA I'd do it without a second thought...


ive drank as much as 6 beers on nardil
nothing happened~~
ymmv

edit- including fancy foreign beer (chimay) and gorgonzolla cheese. im pretty sure my ability to react to food has mostly gone away as a side effect.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, this really sucks. I can't sleep at night, I get like 3 or 4 somewhat solid hours a night and during the day I have to fight to stay awake. I even had 4 or 5 cups of coffee today. How am I supposed to work like this? My psych. won't call in a script for Provigil which would probably help alot and I'm not aloud to take something as simple as Benadryl for sleep (cause of the dietary restrictions). How do you guys do it? If you have this problem.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

April, I understand what you're talking about 100%.

As soon as I got bumped up to 60mg, I kid you not, I literally went 5 days straight without sleeping for a minute. I told my doctor about my sleeping problem and he prescribed me temazepam. The stuff knocks me out cold thankfully and I can sleep again.

Best thing I can reccomend to you is melatonin which you can get at Wal-Mart. It actually does help a great deal, I can even fall asleep on the melatonin alone some nights if I am especially tired.


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone experienced pain in stomach, gas and constipaton on Nardil? Also it seems like Nardil doesn't work anymore. I have taken Nardil 16 days.


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

AprilEthereal said:


> Ok, this really sucks. I can't sleep at night, I get like 3 or 4 somewhat solid hours a night and during the day I have to fight to stay awake. I even had 4 or 5 cups of coffee today. How am I supposed to work like this? My psych. won't call in a script for Provigil which would probably help alot and I'm not aloud to take something as simple as Benadryl for sleep (cause of the dietary restrictions). How do you guys do it? If you have this problem.


had that
it wore off



thor_no said:


> Anyone experienced pain in stomach, gas and constipaton on Nardil? Also it seems like Nardil doesn't work anymore. I have taken Nardil 16 days.


whats ur dose? i got bad constipation. it went away. i poop every 1-2 days now.
16 days isnt even enough time for it to start working usually


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

No constipation YET (its been like 3 or 4 days so maybe) but man horrible horrible gas.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

Farts > Social Anxiety


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

aries said:


> whats ur dose? i got bad constipation. it went away. i poop every 1-2 days now.
> 16 days isnt even enough time for it to start working usually


Hey, aries.

I am taking 60 mgs. Good to hear the constipation-thing went away for you. How long time before it went away? I know I probably have to be more patient, but the stomach thing is horrible. Gas and pain 

It seems like I had positive effects from Nardil the first days, but not anymore. Probably have to wait for it to kick in for REAL.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

Yea Thor, 16 days isn't long enough.

Wait another 2-3 weeks and see how you feel.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I can't take it anymore. I looked like I'm always stoned and can't stay awake at home. Has anyone taken Benadryl with Nardil and had perfectly fine results? I even contacted my local pharmacy and they said the two together are fine, my doctor says otherwise. Any advice from people who have used the two together? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

I've heard of people taking Benadryl with Nardil, my pharmacist and doctor don't reccomend it though so I'm a little confused as to what to think.

Melatonin works though.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

AprilEthereal said:


> No constipation YET (its been like 3 or 4 days so maybe) but man horrible horrible gas.


take Simethicone(OTC)


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

So Benadryl never gave you (any Nardil user) a negative response?


----------



## Happyman (Apr 12, 2008)

The fear that I have with drugs is this:
-the side-effects. For example, you can't sleep so you take some more pills. But sleeping pills never last because our bodies build a tolerance.
-long term. I'm happy that some people can take the pills for 10 years and still work, but that seems to be not the norm.


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

thor_no said:


> aries said:
> 
> 
> > whats ur dose? i got bad constipation. it went away. i poop every 1-2 days now.
> ...


a couple months
it takes a long time for the side effects to go away
i had them so bad... such orthostatic hypotension. if they had not worn off then i would not be able to have my job. but they did. im actually more normal now as far as bodily functions (ie sleep and calls of nature and others too!) than I was before.

edit- drinks consumed tonight included newcastle ale, budweiser, rolling rock, peach schnapps, 3 coffees (to help me sober up to drive)... I drank a lot of booze but NO reaction with the meds. Like I said even trappist beer does nothing, nor does a slice of any kind of cheese. I eat whatever I want, no problems. Once the side effects wear off I suspect the same could apply to many people. Because I used to have a slight reaction to some cheese and I was much more sensetive to food/beer. Now that is gone.

Farting also, I still have this, sometimes. It tells me that I need to poop. If they have no smell, I am ready. If they smell, I must wait a while, but should hold them in since I don't want to be a walking stinkbomb, eh?



colonelpoop said:


> I've heard of people taking Benadryl with Nardil, my pharmacist and doctor don't reccomend it though so I'm a little confused as to what to think.
> 
> Melatonin works though.


no reaction to benadryl here even during intense side effect phase. benadryl sucks for sleep IMO... leaves me feeling hungover and once I wet the bed on it because I was so knocked out.


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

colonelpoop said:


> Yea Thor, 16 days isn't long enough.
> 
> Wait another 2-3 weeks and see how you feel.


Thanks!  I will.


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

aries said:


> a couple months
> it takes a long time for the side effects to go away
> i had them so bad... such orthostatic hypotension. if they had not worn off then i would not be able to have my job. but they did. im actually more normal now as far as bodily functions (ie sleep and calls of nature and others too!) than I was before.


 I am glad it went away for you 


aries said:


> Farting also, I still have this, sometimes. It tells me that I need to poop. If they have no smell, I am ready. If they smell, I must wait a while, but should hold them in since I don't want to be a walking stinkbomb, eh?


Constant pain in stomach and gas is a big problem. The only problem that makes me less social at the moment. Today Nardil seemed to work again


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

colonelpoop said:


> Honestly, I really do not like benzo's, I'll take one to fall asleep, but that's about it.
> 
> For a benzo to make me feel uninhibited it's going to come at a cost, me slurring my words, walking a little funny, seeming somewhat tipsy perhaps. That in itself is enough to make me more self-conscious and anxious.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Is there anything that you don't like about Nardil?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, okay.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

X33 said:


> colonelpoop said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, I really do not like benzo's, I'll take one to fall asleep, but that's about it.
> ...


The insomnia.

Thankfully I've got a prescription sleep aid for it. The insomnia will go away in time, but for the time that you have it, man does it piss you off.


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

Colonelpoop (and other Nardil users), could you talk about daytime drowsiness and brain fog on Nardil?

My major concern is I have to be very with it and cognicent during the work day...


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

I only got daytime drowsiness when I was taking 30mg a day, as soon as I began taking 60mg I began feeling very awake and peppy, hence why I developed insomina.

As for brain fog. Never got that. I'm more clear headed than ever because I don't have this black cloud of anxiety floating over me.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Did anyone else read this post and think that it sounded like an infomercial? I mean, let's be real here: there is no magic drug that is going to just make SA go away. It takes a lot of pushing yourself to try and improve, and a lot of pain along the way. It's a tough road, and we need to face that. There's no escalators to the top of Mount Everest. For the people who believe that this is the miracle drug for them, I believe you are in for a big letdown. Perhaps Nardil will HELP, but it will not eradicate SA.


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

I've personally found some drugs for psychiatric disorders to be very potent. For depression, Paxil has worked at a level where depression is 90% gone for me. For SA, Klonopin has gotten rid of 75+% of SA for me. Because of sedation and brain fog (and tolerance), Klonopin is not a viable treatment.

If Nardil could work on a par with Klonopin and cause less sedation/brain fog, and if we don't build the same tolerance to Nardil that we build to Klonopin, then I would consider Nardil a "solution" for social anxiety. Note I am using "solution", not "cure".

I appreciate your groundedness. However, the number of users on this board finding significant help from MAOIs is reason to suspect they could be the most effective sustainable treatment for SA.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

Mr. Orange said:


> Did anyone else read this post and think that it sounded like an infomercial? I mean, let's be real here: there is no magic drug that is going to just make SA go away. It takes a lot of pushing yourself to try and improve, and a lot of pain along the way. It's a tough road, and we need to face that. There's no escalators to the top of Mount Everest. For the people who believe that this is the miracle drug for them, I believe you are in for a big letdown. Perhaps Nardil will HELP, but it will not eradicate SA.


Have you ever taken Nardil?


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

Mr. Orange said:


> Did anyone else read this post and think that it sounded like an infomercial? I mean, let's be real here: there is no magic drug that is going to just make SA go away. It takes a lot of pushing yourself to try and improve, and a lot of pain along the way. It's a tough road, and we need to face that. There's no escalators to the top of Mount Everest. For the people who believe that this is the miracle drug for them, I believe you are in for a big letdown. Perhaps Nardil will HELP, but it will not eradicate SA.


it might obliterate it though
no therapy, no thought-changing, etc. the pills did it on its own, i swear. it fixed negative thought patterns and what not.

like magic. :get BUT IT worked.


----------



## dsf23j9j2dlm (Mar 22, 2008)

What matters most to me is whether or not SSRI's and MAOI's cause any permanent damage to your brain or any other part of your body.

Do you worry that there might be irreversible changes that are caused by taking Nardil for an extended period of time?


----------



## maddash (Sep 4, 2008)

is nardil really this good? i have no motivation to leave my apartment or go to class. im going to the doc tomorrow to get some meds - should i get nardil?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

maddash said:


> is nardil really this good? i have no motivation to leave my apartment or go to class. im going to the doc tomorrow to get some meds - should i get nardil?


haha, good luck trying to get Nardil. Its like the holy grail for SAers.


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

Nardil is the best AD I've ever tried for SA/avoidance. Only used it for 3 weeks, but it works. I experience some daytime sedation, but it's seems like it's also very stimulating. I hope the sedation goes away. Now I drink coffea to get through it.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

mrdrinkinglysol said:


> What matters most to me is whether or not SSRI's and MAOI's cause any permanent damage to your brain or any other part of your body.
> 
> Do you worry that there might be irreversible changes that are caused by taking Nardil for an extended period of time?


MAOI's do not damage your mind physically nor do they make you retarded in the long run.

Completely benign and safe.

*SSRI's on the other hand I cannot speak for.


----------



## maddash (Sep 4, 2008)

colonel, what has nardil done for ur overall self confidence?


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

> Last week though when at a bookstore, I was sitting in the poetry section reading some book I grabbed off the shelf when a very pretty girl began looking at the poetry books next to me. She made eye contact with me and I actually smiled back to her while making eye contact. Somehow, at the miraculous hands of god, I actually felt comfortable and normal in hitting on her. I just started making small talk to her about poets and had her giggling the whole time. When telling her goodbye and going to check out, she grabbed my shoulder and asked if she could give me her phone number.


 :nw :nw :nw

I had something similar happen to me recently, except it turned out the typical SA way. She looked over at me, my heartbeat went through the roof, and I did everything in my power to ignore her and pretend I was reading. She lingered for awhile, but eventually walked off.

I haven't read the rest of the thread, but for that bit I'm in awe.


----------



## idunno (Sep 12, 2008)

hi
is moclobemide the same as this?
im pretty sure its an moai,but a newer version of nardil
but will it work as well as nardil
or is nardil the one to get?


----------



## Xepher (Sep 12, 2008)

So how did you first go about getting help for SA, I'm afraid of telling and getting advice from friends and family that I have and want help with fixing this, but I dont know how to go about doing that.... lol


----------



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

colonel, is nardil recommended for people with bipolar disorder? Ive tried a bunch of ssri's and have had terrible reactions to them, they either give me huge panic attacks that last for days or make me psycho, totally wacked outta my head. Ive really been thinking of trying nardil, my doc is pretty cool, I think he'd give it to me. My last doc was the one that kept throwing ssri's at me and ****ed me up more than Ive ever been in my life. Zoloft ruined my life, i was on it for a few months, made me manic and I had no appetite whatsoever, dropped down to about 80 pounds and got into drugs really bad, i dont know how Im alive today. Sorry for the rambling.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

idunno said:


> hi
> is moclobemide the same as this?
> im pretty sure its an moai,but a newer version of nardil
> but will it work as well as nardil
> or is nardil the one to get?


The efficacy of Moclobemide is not the same.



> Moclobemide in Social Phobia: A Controlled Dose-Response Trial.
> 
> Editorial
> Journal of Clinical Psychopharmacology. 17(4):247-254, August 1997.
> ...


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok, for christmas I want Nardil.

I'm a tiny bit concerned about the idea of an "inability to ejaculate", but everything else sounds fantastic.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

Coward said:


> Ok, for christmas I want Nardil.
> 
> I'm a tiny bit concerned about the idea of an "inability to ejaculate", but everything else sounds fantastic.


When I consider the amount of money I save in hand sanitizer each month, I have no regrets.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

What are the long term effects of taking Nardil / MAOI? I read that long term use impairs your sympathetic nervous system by replacing norepinephrine with tyramine and also by increasing the quantity of a "false" neurotransmitter in the adrenergic/serotonergic neurons but I don't know if this produces any overt symptoms.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

You got some too big of words up there in that sentences of yours X33. Maybe you could provide links to the articles you got your information from?

What I can attest to, is that Nardil has left none of its users with any permanent or long lasting symptoms since its conception in the 1950s. All symptoms and side effects of the drug seem to only exhibit themselves while the user is on the drug itself. I have never read or once heard of anyone feeling that their Nardil use had created or caused a permanent detriment to their health.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd love to try this med but my doc is a pansy when it comes to prescribing MAOI's. I'd like to get a new doc that would prescribe it but I dont know how to go about finding out whether a potential new doc would be open to prescribing it.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

colonelpoop said:


> You got some too big of words up there in that sentences of yours X33. Maybe you could provide links to the articles you got your information from?
> 
> What I can attest to, is that Nardil has left none of its users with any permanent or long lasting symptoms since its conception in the 1950s. All symptoms and side effects of the drug seem to only exhibit themselves while the user is on the drug itself. I have never read or once heard of anyone feeling that their Nardil use had created or caused a permanent detriment to their health.


I am busy with exams atm, I will provide all the relevant sources in a week and half.


----------



## quat (Sep 27, 2006)

After stopped Nardil and going over to parnate, there had been no residual side effects, apart from going on a downer while weening off the meds. As far as inability to ejaculate, it's pretty much a cure for premature ejaculation. :lol There's a bit of inorgasmia, but it's not much of a big deal.


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

No, wait. It stops you from ejaculating ENTIRELY? It's a cure for premature ejaculation just as cutting off your lips would be a cure for dry lips a___a.

I am very concerned over the idea of not being able to ejaculate. I'm sure that there's medical reasons why it's important to keep those fluids moving. 

Can anyone else shead some light on this? When was the last time you nardil users actually produced something? 

So you're still able to "climax", right? But without the fluid? 
I don't know, this just sounds very wrong.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

So is Parnate pretty much just as good as Nardil without all the side effects, plus its sorta a stimulant?


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

It depends on who you ask. Some find Parnate to be better tolerated and effective for social anxiety, but some find Nardil to work much better. Some people think it is due to this: 


> Nardil inhibits an enzyme in the brain called GABA transaminase which is responsible for the breakdown of GABA. By inhibiting this enzyme, the amount of GABA in the brain is elevated by Nardil.


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

Parnate can indeed be stimulating, but it still creates the effect where you'll want to take midday naps. It definitely gives insomnia, but also drowsiness too. If you're looking for a stimulant, i would not suggest Parnate.

I'm finding Nardil to induce a lot of drowsiness. I've been on it for around two weeks. I am having a terrible time concentrating at work and thinking through problems that I'm normally capable of handling. Please someone tell me this goes away?

On the positive side, it has had a really noticeable effect on SA! I don't want to make any claims too fast since this might be placebic, but SA has been down the past couple of weeks. I've had a huge increase in confidence, self-esteem, assertiveness, and calmness this past week. It looks like Nardil's work.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

The drowsiness feeling will definitely get better with time. The first month on 60mg is going to be very hard as far as side effects go, you might even consider dropping the Nardil because of them. I definitely had some moments where I was second guessing whether I should keep taking this medication.

You just have to remind yourself that the side effects will go away.

If you take a 2 hour nap in the afternoon, the drowsy feeling will go away. During my first month, I felt absolutely fine until about 1 or 2 in the afternoon, that's when the drowsiness began overcoming me. As soon as I took a nap though, I felt fine again. 

On days when I couldn't take a nap, I would usually take a No-Doz or two to pep me up and those actually helped quite a bit.

How is the insomnia treating you? Are you sleeping fine at night?


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Do you still feel, although reduced, any significant level of drowsiness in the afternoons?


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

If I didn't get much sleep the night before, I do get a little drowsy in the afternoon, but it is nothing compared to what it was like my first month on the drug. If I get at least 6 hours of sleep though, I feel awake throughout the entire next day.

Something as simple as one no-doze will quickly clear up whatever drowsiness I might be feeling too. Drowsiness is no longer a side-effect that I even given a moments thought to anymore.

The most evil thing about Nardil is the food craving. This is why people gain weight on Nardil. For some reason, food on Nardil is absolutely orgasmic, especially sweets. It didn't even occur to me that I was overeating until my father said one morning "damn son, that's the 4th pie you've eaten this week!" haha

I had literally eaten a whole pie just about every day that week and it never occured to me that it was the Nardil's fault. I just assumed I was naturally hungry. Then when I began putting things together, like the fact that I ate 10 packs of kit kats one day, was eating a whole pie a day, was eating meals twice the size that I normally did, and was drinking nearly twice as much soda as well, that I began realizing that Nardil was probably the reason for my new eating habits.

I gained 15 pounds because of that binge I went on, but through exercise and better eating habits, I've managed to lose 10 to date. I'll lose the other 5 very soon I'm sure.


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

Well dude, that's really good to hear. I wish I was one month in 

There's no opportunity for an afternoon nap. I work 9 AM to 7 PM, and i need to be sharp man, this job is mentally intense. It's so bad that I had a provigil today and I still felt like my mind is not nearly at full speed like it was last month when I had a med holiday.

The one-month period doesn't bother me much, though. If you're saying that this is all temporary, that's HUGE. I was reading testamonials on askapatient.com, and some people were saying that some drowsiness stayed with them; these were people who had been on Nardil for a year or more. But if this is temporary, I'll take it in stride. If this is permanently going to slow down my brain, forget it man. Gotta make a living. 

As for sleeping at night, it takes longer to fall asleep but I'm having few problems so far. I think that if I gave in to my urges to take a nap in the afternoon, sleeping at night would be harder. Also, the stimulants I take during the day wear off by night.


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

A sidenote about drowsiness...

The level of drowsiness I am experiencing now with Nardil would have been fine last year during College. I wasn't working too hard and I was pretty active; I never needed to stay in one spot for too long.

It is totally unacceptable this year where I am sitting 10 hrs a day writing software.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

X33 said:


> colonelpoop said:
> 
> 
> > You got some too big of words up there in that sentences of yours X33. Maybe you could provide links to the articles you got your information from?
> ...


Well, i am too lazy to look up sources at the moment. I am completely drained after 4 exams in a row. But the source I used above is my pharm. text.


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

i never got any weird food cravings on nardil, i eat more normally than i did without it (when i would alternate between food-heavy times and days without eating at all).
i feel if anything it has slowed my metabolism. i havent lost much weight on it despite starting up a very active job, but i havent gained any either.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

For me it's just food cravings. My metabolism still remains the same it seems. As long as I exercise and eat well, my weight gain always falls off.

I totally lost control today at the grocery store though. When going to buy milk, the bakery was selling 8 donuts for a dollar. I bought 8 donuts and ate them all. I'm gonna have to run twice as much tonight.... damn.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Have you tried using fruits, fresh and dried, to help with cravings?

I know it's not the same, but it gets you away from refined sugars.


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

You wouldn't believe this, but dried fruit is really high in carbs and sugar, I had absolutely no idea. I was eating dried cranberries to substitute junk food and when I looked at the nutrition label it blew my mind.

Dried banana chips are very healthy, same with all veggies. When I'm hungry and have to eat something, I'll usually eat some carrots or dried banana chips to hold me over until my next meal. Most days I'm pretty responsible about eating, but man though... Going to the grocery store is like the Devil's playground for me, haha. It's really a test of my will.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Dried cranberries have added sugar too, which isn't the case with all dried fruit.

I'm considering the possibility of Nardil in the future, so I appreciate you sharing your experiences.


----------



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

so what happens when it poops out on you and you're back to your normal anxious and avoidant self? How long does this med take to poop out?
i heard about 20 years?


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

haha, hell, 20 years don't sound too bad.


----------



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

lol yeah but i remember this one guy talked about how he started taking nardil and how much it turned his life around and how much of a new person it made him. he met his wife and they were happily married and 22 years afterwards, the drug poops out. 
his wife doesn't know who he is any more and her parents are also concerned.

so there TECHNICALLY isn't any conditions you have to meet in order to be prescribed nardil right? you can be prescribed it on the first visit, but most docs are just avoidant of maois?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Nardil is not a first line agent in the treatment of Social Phobia, at least SSRIs/SNRIs should be tried first. Then you can think of Nardil, but I would try Gabapentin/Pregabalin or Clonazepam first before considering MAOIs.


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

I wouldn't try Clonazepam before considering MAOIs. Its amnesic properties freak me out.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Benzodiazepines are in general well tolerated, have few side effects and low toxicity, but of course abuse and dependence can occur.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Edwin, have you found any research studies regarding the amnesic effects of Clonazepam long term?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I don't think the amnestic properties of Clonazepam are a problem for many people in the long term if a therapeutic dose is used and the drug is not combined with alcohol. Short-acting Benzos like Triazolam... different story.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

That was my understanding. It's not a problem for most people.


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

Edwin said:


> I wouldn't try Clonazepam before considering MAOIs. Its amnesic properties freak me out.


Nardil seemed to cause the same level of brain fog and memory impairment as clonazepam for me.


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 12, 2008)

Julia08 said:


> is Nardil harder to get than Xanax??(i got xanax but didnt ask for Nardil yet) is it safe to take it longterm like for few years? (less dangerous&addictive than xanax?)


nardil is a anti-depressant that you will be on for a year at least, it is known to be the #1 choice for social anxiety disorder. But it is not often prescribed, or even brought up, beacause of the interactions with food, drugs, and it does have bad side effects. Iv'e been on it now for almost 8 weeks. thats because I tried every ssri, plu others like sanri's wellbutrin, remoron, theres more, so I went back on zoloft never knowing any thing about meds, til I start hearing here, about this nardil MAOI, I heard MAOIS mention I think alot before but just bad things, I immediately seen my doctor, dropped zoloft, and started the nardil. I haven't been where clonel is, but did have euphoria,went away, got a hig dose, made me have tobad side effects, waiting for them to go away, and get some real change, or grdual, but have faith in this druug, and wouldn't give it up, not til something happens. If you read my thread, Nardil-bad side effects, you will believe me!


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 12, 2008)

AndyLT said:


> This thread is exciting and depressing at the same time.
> 
> Exciting: so there seems to be an instant cure after all.
> Depressing: should other forum sections be closed? I mean, it feels a bit, that exercising, eating healthy & doing CBT is a very long way compared to this.


Nardil is far from an instant cure, it probaly takes longer than ssri's, but ssri's, are bull****, and nardil works over time.
he said he's been on it for 4 months


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 12, 2008)

what


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I haven't been able to orgasm in 2 or 3 months now. Its just really really messed up and better go away. And it it worse than the SSRI sexual side effects.


----------



## jake5665 (11 mo ago)

colonelpoop said:


> That's awesome that I got you hooked on the Nardil Dazzer. :lol
> 
> Our frustration forum is filled to the brim with hopeless individuals who think their lives have no future in store for them, our medication forum has nothing but post after post of people complaining about their medications. How many times can you honestly keep consoling people and telling them that everything is going to be ok? How many times have you read "I'm so sorry to hear that" on here.
> 
> ...


Oh boy are you in for a suprise. This drug will take back all it has given you and everything that remains. Nardil is a fairy tale that destoys lives. Very cruel drug


----------



## jake5665 (11 mo ago)

ThirdEyeGrind said:


> Ok, this really sucks. I can't sleep at night, I get like 3 or 4 somewhat solid hours a night and during the day I have to fight to stay awake. I even had 4 or 5 cups of coffee today. How am I supposed to work like this? My psych. won't call in a script for Provigil which would probably help alot and I'm not aloud to take something as simple as Benadryl for sleep (cause of the dietary restrictions). How do you guys do it? If you have this problem.


This will only get worse


----------

